# Just Dog's teeth (14.5 year old non-GSD)



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

We did bloodwork two weeks ago and found mild chronic kidney disease. I've made a couple of adjustments to his diet and will be rechecking blood soon.

Last Friday I woke up to a dog with a swollen muzzle. Antihistimines did nothing for it, so off the the vet we went. He apparently has a couple of bad teeth that need to come out, so he's been on antibiotics this week and will be having a dental/extractions on Monday. Please keep your fingers crossed that he handles the anesthesia without any problems--I'm already worrying.

~Kristin


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I will be sending good thoughts out there for Just Dog! I instruct the vet to give Rescue Remedy immediately before and after anesthesia and also Clematis (another Bach Flower Remedy). The Clematis helps them come out of it more smoothly. It is great stuff!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Fingers, paws, and tails crossed. Sending well wishes to your pup.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, they pulled 11 teeth. Yes, you read that right--ELEVEN! He had to stay overnight; I picked him up yesterday afternoon. He has stitches in several places, and had some bleeding this morning. I've been worrying all day because there was no one to check on him during the day--my mom had back surgery yesterday morning, my sister had to wrok and then take one of her cats in for a surgical consult (oral squamous cell carcinoma), and my pet-sitter had a class. It's been one of those weeks!

~Kristin


----------

